# What rate do you pay for water?



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

In my little Ohio suburb, water seems expensive.
The rate here is about $5 per 100 cubic feet of water.
But wait, there is more. We pay another $6 per 100 cubic feet for sewer services.
So that is about $11 per 100 cubic feet.

A thousand square feet lawn, by .5 inches of water is 500 cubic feet.
So that puts me at $55 per 1000 square foot, for a half inch of water.
(check my math)
EDIT: Thanks @TSGarp007 for correcting my math! 
$2 per half inch over 1000 sq ft.

Last fall I estimate it cost me around $500-600 for water for my 1200 sq ft renovation!
EDIT: This is still true, but it was over the two months, watering four times a day for a month to keep the KBG from drying out.

This year I paid $250 for a "deduct" meter, so I don't have to pay the sewer rate on water I use outside.

Is this about what other midwesterners are paying? I'm sure it cost a lot more in the desert.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Here's what I get for 1/2" of water over 1,000 sf

1,000 sf * (0.5 inches) * [(1 foot)/(12 inches)] = 41.67 cubic feet

(41.67 cubic feet) * $5/(100 cubic feet) = $2.

For your wallet's sake, I hope my math is correct!


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

TSGarp007 said:


> Here's what I get for 1/2" of water over 1,000 sf
> 
> 1,000 sf * (0.5 inches) * [(1 foot)/(12 inches)] = 41.67 cubic feet
> 
> ...


Thank you, much better. 
I forgot about that whole inches in a foot thing, haha.


----------

